# a RARE moment of sweet interactions with Pip. of course dude is there too !



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

pip came out of her cage last night and actually wanted to play... well kind of... hahahaha you cant touch her... if she wants to she will fly and land on you she will and will let you take her off your shoulder but thats all the touching you will get with her. the rest of the time she wont even come out of the cage or wont come anywhere near you... and i dont push her to either. thats the way she likes it... she isnt scared of people but she is very independent and only does things on HER terms ... no body elses...lmao ! such a stubborn diva !









pretty Pip


















the closest to each other i have EVER seen Pip and Dude without screaming at each other or running away...lol









Dude... " Yo lookin at me"









CAMERA cord...
Pip was being super cute here... she was sticking her face in the camera and looking at her reflection and beaking every bit of the camera she could.









Dude : " look how tall i have grown. im a big boy now "!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm glad you're willing to let Pip be herself and if she wants to be a diva, that's okay. We have a Quaker like that, who comes to us if she wants some attention but we don't insist if she doesn't.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah theres no "taming" or forcing her to interact if she doesnt want to...

she was handraised and was REALLY VERY super tame and sweet and affectionate when we got her and more so during the first few weeks / month... but as time goes on she more and more independant. and knows where she wants to go and what she wants to do and doesnt want anyone messing with her... she doesnt bite but she is just a diva and demands everything but gives nothing back..LOL

dude on the other hand.... is still my sweet sweet boy. he will never changed. he is addicted to cuddles and head scratches....lol


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Your cockatiels are simply beautiful hehehe lovely


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

they are gorgeous
dont they get along with each other


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

no they dont like eachother...lol
only from a distance.

They do live in the same big cage but they are never on the same branch or next to each other. and if one happens to do go to close to the other they will beak and fight untill one backs down and moves... 

but saying that.... take ONE of them into a different room and the other CONSTANTLY screams out and calls and goes looking for each other. so they dont want to be appart but at the same time they dont want to be to close. 
they wont eat out of the same dish even...LOL

difficult birds.... lol. but i can tell they like eachother company. they just like their own SPACE.



i originally only had Dude. but then decided he needs a friend. so i got Pip for Dude. well yeah and that is the outcome...lol

Dudes' the social one. Pip is just a diva who likes things her way.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Do all male and females fight?


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Hang in there. What you described was exactly what happened here. It took about 9 months before they were good friends.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Do all male and females fight?


NO.

Most cockatiels get on fine. You get the odd occasion where you find a couple that just don't like eachother.

But even that can changed.... LOL


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

just im getting another tiel only 4-5 hours to go and hoping i get a boy so i can have 1 each and hope they get along


----------



## Cola'sMom (Apr 26, 2010)

Awww, how nice.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I just wanted to say that is one beautiful bird! I love that mutation soooooo much!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

pip.. yes she is pretty. but sometimes i wish i didn't get a white bird...lol
i think it is boring. i find dude much more appealing and he is a normal gray/pied !
but when we (my son and me) decided were having a 2nd bird he insisted on it being all white ! so that's what we got. ohh and dude was inlove with a white cockatoo toy which i confiscated because he was too much in love with it ...if you know what i mean..lol thought it would make dude feel like his lover came to life !
but they hate each other. oh well.. that's how it works out sometimes.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

my bf likes all the white colour and i really like a lutino nice yellow
cookies mum was a lutino and i love his colours nice and bright
lucky has a habbit of hiding and blends in with anything so she makes me panic 
I have got a cockatoo toy its red and they dont like it lol
i wanted a cockatiel but iv searched every where and cant find 1


----------

